

Copyright Corruption Scandal Surrounds Anti-Piracy Campaign - CountHackulus
http://torrentfreak.com/copyright-corruption-scandal-surrounds-anti-piracy-campaign-111201/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+%28Torrentfreak%29&asid=03cabdde

======
swang
Is the lack of comments for this article because this hypocrisy is so
commonplace now most people don't even bat an eye when it happens?

I'm not in the Netherlands so I don't know exactly how big of a firestorm it
is over there (according to the article it is pretty big) but it seems like if
this happened in the US most people would just roll their eyes, sigh and then
go on to the next article.

So if the RIAA did something like this (I recall hearing something similar but
can't remember any relevant links), what exactly can musicians since they're
essentially running everything?

~~~
joe_the_user
Yeah I think people are numb by now...

Yes, over and over again, copyright law has been demonstrated to be, in
practice, a cudgel used by the big guys against the little guys and not the
other way around. This is, like, the fifth or six instance of copyright
violation by the "copyright protectors" that been in the news over the past
few years and hardly the most flagrant - someone even plagiarized a pro-
copyright press release at one point.

~~~
Someone
This is way worse:

\- copyright protection agency uses music without permission.

\- author of the music discovers this.

\- author complains at protection agency.

\- nothing happens.

\- author tries harder.

\- board member of agency suggests he can make things move, on the condition
that he will get a 1/3 cut of the money.

\- the phone call in which this suggestion is made is taped and broadcast on
national T.V.

Also, the agency apparently has stated they cannot rule out that other board
members behave similarly. That probably was just a not-so-smart statement made
in the spur of the moment, but who knows?

This will be discussed in parliament next week.

------
Zarathust
He's suing for little money. At RIAA rates, that would be 250 billion dollars
for 10 millions illegal downloads at 25k$ each.

~~~
noonespecial
Its even worse. BREIN didn't just download it to enjoy it and as a byproduct
made it available to others. They _intentionally_ redistributed it with the
intent of actually profiting from it financially. I don't usually call music
piracy stealing but when the shoe starts to fit...

